# Settling Down While People are Out



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For those who are having trouble with their dog "settling" when they aren't home, here's a very interesting article. I saw Ian Dunbar talk about this a couple of years ago, but at that point, it wasn't in commercial production. It seems it is now, and from what I've heard, works well!:

http://www.petsafe.net/blog/2014/03/09/petsafe-is-proud-to-present-the-autotrainer/


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Very interesting. I may try it.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Unfortunately it's intended for dogs 10 lbs and bigger. No good for my little girl. 
 It's not available in Canada yet - fyi.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think my two have a problem while we are away. They never wear a collar inside the house. I am too concerned that they might catch on something or each other. Sounds like it would be great for a large dog.


----------

